# New and looking for legit gear



## robershs (Jun 2, 2016)

Disclaimer: just registered and not sure about rules and such, so please take it easy on the noob.

Ok, now that, that is our of the way, onto my real discussion or question.

I have used gear awhile back in college, Dbol and Test 250 back in college. Got it from a guy I trusted at a gym I frequented but many years later, back in the game. Been working out for almost 3 years now and looking to boost through the plateau. I asked what site he used and he referred me to ivitamins. Just wondering if they are still legit or if someone else has a better source.

Looking to run:
Test Cup or Ethiopia for 10-12 weeks and possibly Winn with it then pct.

Help please?!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 2, 2016)

Test Ethiopian? Must be a cutting steroid. Makes u so lean u look like an Ethiopian. Lol

This isn't a source boars my man. Getting gear off a website isn't a good idea anyway.


----------



## bvs (Jun 2, 2016)

Looking to run like an Ethiopian?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bet that site has some awesome injectable Vitamin B12.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 2, 2016)

Da fuk? Read the rules BEFORE posting please! Ethiopia huh? Them dudes in Ethiopia are shredded though. ..


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2016)

OP, 

As the Bros have pointed out, we're not a source board. If you're here for that, yer shopping in the wrong store.

Lots though you can learn if you choose to stick around. Its customary for new members to make an intro thread in the 'New Members' section where they talk about their training experience, post current stats & goals and basically meet the Bros. If yer looking to stay, I'd bow out of this thread and go there to start over.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 2, 2016)

robershs said:


> Help please?!



You got it bruh: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 2, 2016)

I love auto correct it makes everything legit ! I wouldn't mind trying out some of that Ethiopia too if you find it I am fat as fuk


----------



## robershs (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks! Spell check yo! Meant to type ethanate.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome. Don't ask for a source.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 2, 2016)

Test Cup? Fawk yeah! What cup size? C? Double D!?
!S!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 2, 2016)

Good luck in your journey, pretty positive you wont find what you are looking for here, not to mention it is pretty stupid to look for sources on a website running a board filled with anonymous people (well, anonymous to you anyway).

I mean, seriously, if you were looking for heroine would you post on random boards and just hope there is some nice drug dealer out there willing to sell you some legit heroine?  Kids these days....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2016)

I got that test Ethiopia 300


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I got that test Ethiopia 300



Sounds legit


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I got that test Ethiopia 300



Damn ID be shredded! I'd be a skinny in an aids kindof way too!! Does it make you run fast?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Damn ID be shredded! I'd be a skinny in an aids kindof way too!! Does it make you run fast?



No, you're thinking of Tren Kenyanthate.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 2, 2016)

bigdog said:


> Da fuk? Read the rules BEFORE posting please! Ethiopia huh? Them dudes in Ethiopia are shredded though. ..





stonetag said:


> Welcome. Don't ask for a source.



What they said!

If you already have a source in mind, and it seems you do, go the the steroid underground forum and make a thread asking if anyone has used it. You might get lucky and get a response of g2g or bunk/scammer.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 3, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Damn ID be shredded! I'd be a skinny in an aids kindof way too!! Does it make you run fast?



This sounds awesome! How do I get me some of this aids you speak of?
!S!


----------



## ccpro (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh boy......


----------



## nightster (Jun 8, 2016)

I heard a fat shot of regular gas (not unleaded) will boost the effects of all otc drugs.... try it op.  ..............JOKE!


----------

